# Do I need to "clean" a flat iron?



## MACGoddess (Oct 27, 2006)

I have noticed that when I start up my flat iron it makes a weird smell... Should I be "cleaning" it in between uses? If so what with?

I know it isn't hair caught in it bc I have checked, I wonder if it is leftover product?


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 27, 2006)

You can put some alcohol on a towel and slide the prongs over it or just plain water when it's heated up.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 27, 2006)

I've always wiped my down with a towel after it cooled down. My curling irons too.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know if its just me, but i recently got a tourmaline straightener and the first few times i used it it smelled, but i don't notice it that much anymore.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can put some alcohol on a towel and slide the prongs over it or just plain water when it's heated up. Just thought I would add this.........make sure it is not plugged in when you do it! Holy captain obvious, but just thought I would throw that out there!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just thought I would add this.........make sure it is not plugged in when you do it! Holy captain obvious, but just thought I would throw that out there!



LMFAO! If I actually would have done it with the iron ON I would deserve it!!


----------



## SwtValina (Oct 27, 2006)

I never thought about it. I guess i'll give mine a wipedown too


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2006)

i never have...


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just thought I would add this.........make sure it is not plugged in when you do it! Holy captain obvious, but just thought I would throw that out there!



Uh, no. I do it with the iron on. Hairsprays are mostly alcohol and stylists use them with irons on.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uh, no. I do it with the iron on. Hairsprays are mostly alcohol and stylists use them with irons on. I thought you were talking about immersing the iron plates in water while it was plugged in. I must have misunderstood your post. Either way, heat it up really good and then unplug it, and you won't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 27, 2006)

I wipe my down every so often. I just wait for it to cool down a bit and then wipe it with a moist towel. It does take off a lot of the product.


----------



## littlemiss06 (Oct 27, 2006)

Whoops, should probably give mine a bit of a clean too. It's probably covered in product



ops:


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 27, 2006)

I usually just use a wet paper towel or wash rag to clean it off.


----------



## rlise (Oct 28, 2006)

i clean mine everytime before use, while its hot, i use a microfier towel, i have the maxiglide, which has the lil teeth on it. its weird too i never straighten my hair with any product in my hair , but yet there is always a build up @ weird!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, you should clean your straightener to prevent build-up on the plates.


----------



## LVA (Oct 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rlise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i clean mine everytime before use, while its hot, i use a microfier towel, i have the maxiglide, which has the lil teeth on it. its weird too i never straighten my hair with any product in my hair , but yet there is always a build up @ weird! i love the microfiber towels ... i think the product might be the oil in your hair .... i always find it easier to style my hair when it's not freshly washed and i'm sure my hair is kinda dirty when i use my iron on it .. hehe


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 29, 2006)

I was wondering this myself! I have to clean mine.


----------

